# Gorgeous double tail at Petco



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

I saw this guy at the Petco near where we live- only the one I saw is better looking and has vertical stripes!!!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Betta_splendens_male_doubletail.jpg

I wish I could have taken a picture... never seen a male betta looking like him before. I am dying to get him but I can't have anymore.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I don't think I could have gone home without him!


----------



## Volpe (Aug 12, 2009)

8DD!! I definitely couldn't have resisted taking him home.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Me either!! He's beautiful!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wow, i woulda gotten him, lol.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL me too. Last time I wanted a double tail, my sister had to drag me out of the store.... :-|


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

If I would've seen him and didn't have any money I'd go to my house with 2 plans: 1. beg my parents. 2. get a zip lock and pour him in there XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I saw a gorgeous red dt a few years ago at Feeders Supply and I could kick myself now for not getting him.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah there was a beautiful red one at Petco when I got Pearl and I wanted him but no room and not enough money. I like the zip lock bag idea. Hmmm.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

The one I wanted was a gorgeous Cream and light brown colored. He was gorgeous. I wish I took a picture. I'm going back to Thatpetplace next week!!!! I know I'm getting a female, and possibly, if I find a good breeding male. :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

doggyhog, are you thinking about breeding?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep!!! I finally got my mom on board. :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

YAY!!! Thats exciting!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I know!!! :-D I'm super duper excited. I'll be sure to make a thread when I do breed.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

One of the rules we have here is that if you are going to breed, you have to do a spawn log. LOL! Just teasing! But a spawn log would be nice.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> One of the rules we have here is that if you are going to breed, you have to do a spawn log. LOL! Just teasing! But a spawn log would be nice.


I love to read spawn logs. Since I know just about everything about breeding I read spawn logs. Actually I reccomend you read some spawn logs to find a way that works for you.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats a good idea.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL I've already read most of them. :-D


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Doggyhog, that's awesome. I can't wait to read the log


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol I make logs. I log EVERYTHING. lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Hes beautiful!!


----------

